# Is Megan Fox the most good looking foid ?



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## vvshredded (Dec 5, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 850262
> 
> 
> View attachment 850263
> ...


for a lot of guys, she is


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes.

I'd sell my kidney to breed with her tbh


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 5, 2020)

not for me


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Dec 5, 2020)

3 PSL


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 5, 2020)

Gigastacy for sure.

Face, Lima is imo unmogged.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 5, 2020)

Nah gives off tranny vibes


----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Dec 5, 2020)

If she had big tits then yes.


----------



## Tenshi (Dec 5, 2020)

my avi mogs tbh


----------



## jfcage (Dec 5, 2020)

No. Her body is not all that.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 5, 2020)

No, Eva Cudmore is.





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 8090 (Dec 5, 2020)

Not at all.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Dec 5, 2020)

She's easily one of the best looking hollywood actresses, but compared to a top tier model she's nothing special.


----------



## JustBeCurryBrah (Dec 5, 2020)

Proex said:


> No, Eva Cudmore is.
> 
> View attachment 850298
> 
> ...



Eva CUMmore


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 5, 2020)

Kate Li fogs


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Dec 5, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 850262
> 
> 
> View attachment 850263
> ...


subhuman interboob distance


----------



## chance (Dec 5, 2020)

if you're talking about being purely good looking, then she is pretty much close to be.
but honestly, eh. for me there's a lot of things that play out in beauty as a whole, mainly in females. so megan meh.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 5, 2020)

no, she is https://www.instagram.com/kristinapimenova/feed/?hl=it


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 5, 2020)

Proex said:


> No, Eva Cudmore is.
> 
> View attachment 850298
> 
> ...


Eva has subhuman brown eyes failo


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Eva has subhuman brown eyes failo


Light brown eyes like Eva's is ideal


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Eva has subhuman brown eyes failo


Eye color is cope for deathniks and subhuman whites


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 5, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> no, she is https://www.instagram.com/kristinapimenova/feed/?hl=it


just fapped to kristina pimenova an hour ago.

shes 14 though just warning u


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Dec 5, 2020)

I personally think she’s kinda overrated.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tenshi said:


> my avi mogs tbh


Mentally ill


----------



## Deleted member 10679 (Dec 5, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> View attachment 850262
> 
> 
> View attachment 850263
> ...


Cutie before hollywood


----------



## Gargantuan (Dec 5, 2020)

Very high appeal but she gets mogged by pretty much all female models.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 5, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> *Eye color is cope for deathniks and subhuman whites*


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> View attachment 850349
> 
> View attachment 850350


That's an unrealistic eye color brown eyes irl don't look like that don't waste my time with ethnic cope


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> View attachment 850349
> 
> View attachment 850350


thats a guy not a girl.

Standards for men and women are different.

Light brown eyes still look light under the sun though.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 5, 2020)

Ngl she is as close to perfection as you can get.

Inb4 Nordic cope


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Dec 5, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Ngl she is as close to perfection as you can get.
> 
> Inb4 Nordic cope


North atlandid mogs everywhere


----------



## JamesHowlett (Dec 5, 2020)

Maesthetic said:


> North atlandid mogs everywhere


Dark hair + Tan skin + Light eyes = Best appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 5, 2020)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> That's an unrealistic eye color brown eyes irl don't look like that don't waste my time with ethnic cope


Eye color literally makes or breaks you. As a man you have to be extremely mask or goodlooking to pull off darker eye color. Just because I didn't cherrypick a perfect example of brown eyes put on blue eyed chads doesn't take away from my point u retard. Eye color is extremely important for most people


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 5, 2020)

This picture disgusts me tbh, make me think of how many stinky cocks she's had in her mouth


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Dec 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> Eye color literally makes or breaks you. As a man you have to be extremely mask or goodlooking to pull off darker eye color. Just because I didn't cherrypick a perfect example of brown eyes put on blue eyed chads doesn't take away from my point u retard. Eye color is extremely important for most people


https://looksmax.org/threads/blue-eyes-are-cope.245192/#post-4203742No more cope posts pls


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 5, 2020)

She is so hot mmmmmmmmm.mmm.mmmmmm


----------



## Schönling (Dec 5, 2020)

I don’t remember being in the offtopic section


----------



## f0rmless (Dec 5, 2020)

Stump thumb inbred failo


----------



## Jecht (Dec 5, 2020)

Meghan > Megan


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Dec 5, 2020)

bertcel said:


> View attachment 850349
> 
> View attachment 850350


cavil still looks great 

the captain america one honestly is halo'd so hard by his blues its unbelievable


----------



## Deleted member 8846 (Dec 5, 2020)

TurboFixer said:


> cavil still looks great
> 
> the captain america one honestly is halo'd so hard by his blues its unbelievable


Not great, but he could get away with it.

The reason is because brown eyes go very well together with DOM & Masc features, which Cavill has a lot of.

Chris Evans is more prettyboy and therefore brown eyes don't work on him as well.

There are a few exceptions like Chico aswell, but Chico still has a very masculine face.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 6, 2020)

Proex said:


> just fapped to kristina pimenova an hour ago.
> 
> shes 14 though just warning u


@aspieSavage @WadlowMaxxing why ugh? Shes 358 days older than me


----------



## KrissKross (Dec 13, 2020)

bertcel said:


> View attachment 850367
> 
> 
> This picture disgusts me tbh, make me think of how many stinky cocks she's had in her mouth


Cope 
It reminds you of how many cocks other than YOUR pathetic little excuse for an appendage she has ridden, sucked on and been railed by. It doesn’t disgust you, it destroys you.


----------



## Deleted member 11019 (Dec 13, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Dark hair + Tan skin + Light eyes = Best appeal.


absolutely. 
Light hair + dark eyes = worst combination


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 13, 2020)

Extremely hot, but I can't get over how deformed looking her thumb is


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> just fapped to kristina pimenova an hour ago.
> 
> shes 14 though just warning u


she follows me on instagram


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 13, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> she follows me on instagram


send proof


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 13, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> she follows me on instagram


cause youre sexy


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> send proof


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 13, 2020)

6’1cel said:


> View attachment 867895


thats a fan acc.

Also just checked ur acc lol since I know what it is. Even says in bio that its a fan acc


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> thats a fan acc.
> 
> Also just checked ur acc lol since I know what it is. Even says in bio that its a fan acc


oh nvm lol


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 13, 2020)

Proex said:


> thats a fan acc.
> 
> Also just checked ur acc lol since I know what it is. Even says in bio that its a fan acc


i guess a fan account followed me after i followed the real girl


----------



## kingu2020 (Dec 15, 2020)

looks trashy, proven by her plastic look today


----------

